# sickness according to gender? thoughts please xx



## kate1984

Morning ladies,

With my 2 little boys I had Hyperemesis with both and was in hospital at 7-8 weeks as was severly dehydrated with ++++ ketones and even my eyes felt dry and gritty. This started at 4 weeks each time and let up at 22 weeks with each of them.

This time I went and got cyclazine at 4 weeks when I got confirmed but have only needed to use it a handfull of times, I have all day nausea and am sick in a morning but I don't have HG, in fact I feel completely different and I cant believe how well im coping. I had my booking with MW friday and she said that as I approached 8 weeks that would be the worst week and she thinks its hormonal.

Well I am 8 weeks now and although I admit my sickness is worse this week and I feel a lot more tired HG just hasn't kicked in. :happydance:

So what im getting at is does anybody think I could be carrying a girl this time?


----------



## lola85

Very interesting! Ive had HG since 4weeks its started to ease off over the last week and ive got my 20week scan tomorrow and all being well I hope to find out gender too! I was thinking its a girl as apparently HG is more common with girls but Im probably wrong hehe! My mum had HG with both me and my brother but worse so with my bro. Are you going to find out what your having?


----------



## candyem

I had regular sickness with my son between week 8-14.

This time I am 12 weeks and no sickness at all. I have had constant nausea, but this time it has been more exhaustion and headaches. 

I still think it will be another boy though.


----------



## Storm1jet2

I had horrible MS with my DD from weeks 5-14, but was only physically sick about 4 times. This time I've been on cyclizine since week 7 as I was vomiting relentlessly! I will be keen to see if this is a boy as its been totally different so far. Not that I'm bothered if its another girl as I would live DD to have a sister :)


----------



## puggyflump

Your post sounds exactly like what I'm experiencing but the other way round. I had hyperemesis last time right up to the moment my LO was born. Anyway I had a girl!! When we went for the gender scan the sonographer told us it'd be a girl as people with hyperemesis always have girls. Shows what they know!! 

This time round my hyperemesis is back but no where near as bad as before so I'm convinced I'm having a boy. After reading your post I'm starting to doubt it and just think every pregnancy is just different


----------



## Jonesy25

I had bad morning sickness with my daughter, have had none with this pregnancy!


----------



## iwanta8a8y

I have sickness exactly the same when carrying both my boy and girl


----------



## mummy2o

I had no symptoms with my son. This I have terrible ms. They say your more likely to have ms if your carrying a girl.


----------



## chulie

I had morning sickness every day with dd for 7 months. This one it's almost worse if possible. Throwing up a few times a day....no idea what it is. But basically I've heard every pregnancy is different regardless. Haha


----------



## KS1977

I had HG with the first and had a girl. I have HG again this time round and also asked this question as it generally goes that if you have Hyperemesis, it's normally a girl. But your initial post obviously doesn't prove what they say, as you had boys. I don't think it matters. It's down to the individual x


----------



## bluelilly72

I had a girl was sick all the time second pregnacy was same prob worse and a girl third I was fine no sickness till end but nothing major and was a boy :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Both my pregnancies have been total opposite and confirmed Saturday and today I'm having another boy


----------



## kate1984

lola85 said:


> Very interesting! Ive had HG since 4weeks its started to ease off over the last week and ive got my 20week scan tomorrow and all being well I hope to find out gender too! I was thinking its a girl as apparently HG is more common with girls but Im probably wrong hehe! My mum had HG with both me and my brother but worse so with my bro. Are you going to find out what your having?


I am indeed lol i will be booking a gender scan with 4d freeview at 16 weeks which is the earliest I would dare to go :thumbup:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Interesting 

with my boy my morning sickness kicked in later in my first trimester and didnt last all day

now my morning sickness is all day long and kicked in at 4w5d


----------



## butterflywolf

The midwives tale goes "little to no morning sickness boy, plenty of morning sickness girl." 

For me I have gone the entire pregnancy with no morning sickness what so ever. We are having a little girl. 


Now for my mom, with both my brother and I she had hardly any sickness at all. She can't remember if it was my brother or me she threw up once in the first few months but that was it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had bad nausea all day but no vomiting with both previous pregnancies, both boys. Both times stopped dead on 11 weeks.

This time round, the nausea has been much milder (still no vomiting) and mostly confined to later on in the day, around dinner time was the peak, but it's dragged on for much longer - I'm still getting bouts of it now at 16 weeks - and it's a girl.


----------



## lola85

kate1984 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Very interesting! Ive had HG since 4weeks its started to ease off over the last week and ive got my 20week scan tomorrow and all being well I hope to find out gender too! I was thinking its a girl as apparently HG is more common with girls but Im probably wrong hehe! My mum had HG with both me and my brother but worse so with my bro. Are you going to find out what your having?
> 
> 
> I am indeed lol i will be booking a gender scan with 4d freeview at 16 weeks which is the earliest I would dare to go :thumbup:Click to expand...


Good luck &#128515; I had my 20wk scan today and I was right were team pink! So excited!


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Im having a boy and I haven't been sick once,in fact I wouldn't of even known I was pregnant. I wasn't any different in the way I felt at all. My friend was so ill and admitted to hospital with such bad sickness and had a little girl. I think it varies person to person xx


----------



## ellismum

No symptoms with my son.


----------



## Fruitymeli

With ds I had morning sickness day and night till 11 weeks
Dd1 I had no morning sickness 
Dd2 I had on of sickness till 16 weeks


----------



## Bonnieboo

i had ms with both mine with my boy it was all the way through pregnancy i vomited every single morning then was ok all day with my daughter it came in waves and only lasted til i was 12 weeks with the odd episode but it was all day and weird i remember thinking someone looked smelly so i needed to vom.. ha ha things pregnancy does to you!


----------

